
A way to visualise Atlassian Jira issue types and their relationships - KiwiTester
https://marketplace.atlassian.com/apps/1220150/catch-visualmap-for-jira?hosting=cloud&tab=overview
======
CouchDrop
Great idea! Keep up the good work. A nice way to introduce someone to Jira and
it’s structure.

------
TeamSoftware
Great tool! Really helps simplify Jira! Thanks heaps :D

------
brianjking
This would be super helpful! thanks for sharing!

